# New England Patriots



## Bore.224

Yep we are shaking off last year, and using the Denver game in the playoffs last season as motivation for the A** whipping we are about deliver to the rest of the leage. I know most of you are Viking and Green bay fans but save your paper bags for your Saturday night dates and join us in Patriot Nation for a great season!!


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## KEN W

"Patriot Nation".....never heard that phrase before.....must be a New England thing. :drunk:


----------



## Bore.224

I see the Vikings on our scedual this year, that might be a good Sunday to shut of the TV and catch up on chores around the house KEN W. :lol:


----------



## snoduf

Lets see where did Tom Brady play collage football? Oh thats right Michigan.

Jim Harbaugh
Elvis Grbac
Brian Griese
Todd Collins
Tom Brady
John Navarre
Chad Henne

Quarterback U. to NFL All have been there or still are,Hennes on the way

Lets Go Blue


----------



## malspeck

SI.com has predicted the Panthers and Dolphins in the SB with the Panther winning. But they also have the Broncos beating the Patriots in the wildcard (Dolphins winning the division) which would happen anyway. But I take SI's predictions with a grain of salt because we all know the Broncos will win it all this year. Miami here we come! Go Broncos!


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## north14

The Patriots cannot match the Bronco's talent and will not even come close to competing with them. :beer:


----------



## Bore.224

woodpecker said:


> Did I hear that right Bore? The Broncos beating the Patriots in the wild card game? What the  ? :lol: :lol:


No you did not that was some lame prediction called SI? Miami is all hot air right now and as the season goes on you will realize this is fact. Culpepper sucks, he is in a real divison with real defences now. I predict he will not finnish the season as a starter with Miami!!!!

As for Denver I do not know much about them this season yet, but they better be a hell of allot better this year if they want to compeat for the championship.

North 14.... I KNOW YOU WILL EAT THOSE WORDS, I also think Denver is on our scedual so give me your adress and I will mail you a box of tissues when the game is over


----------



## malspeck

Bore.224 said:


> woodpecker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I hear that right Bore? The Broncos beating the Patriots in the wild card game? What the  ? :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> No you did not that was some lame prediction called SI? Miami is all hot air right now and as the season goes on you will realize this is fact. Culpepper sucks, he is in a real divison with real defences now. I predict he will not finnish the season as a starter with Miami!!!!
> 
> As for Denver I do not know much about them this season yet, but they better be a hell of allot better this year if they want to compeat for the championship.
> 
> North 14.... I KNOW YOU WILL EAT THOSE WORDS, I also think Denver is on our scedual so give me your adress and I will mail you a box of tissues when the game is over
Click to expand...

Yeap! Week 3 - A Sunday night game in NE!


----------



## holmsvc

Bore.224 said:


> Yep we are shaking off last year, and using the Denver game in the playoffs last season as motivation for the A** whipping we are about deliver to the rest of the leage. I know most of you are Viking and Green bay fans but save your paper bags for your Saturday night dates and join us in Patriot Nation for a great season!!


We? What number are you and what postition do you play?


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bore.224

holmsvc said:


> Bore.224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep we are shaking off last year, and using the Denver game in the playoffs last season as motivation for the A** whipping we are about deliver to the rest of the leage. I know most of you are Viking and Green bay fans but save your paper bags for your Saturday night dates and join us in Patriot Nation for a great season!!
> 
> 
> 
> We? What number are you and what postition do you play?
Click to expand...

Thats right WE!! My number is 1, I pay all the players, owners and am the reason they exist I am the 12 player, I am the fan.

The Patriots have a motto " Together We Win" its sad but understandable that you dont understand this outside New England.


----------



## Bore.224

woodpecker said:


> Sept. 24th in NE.
> I'm a little worried because of the way NE paid off the refs last year but somehow we over came that and I believe we can do it again this year! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Good Luck Bore! :beer:


Thanks , I am now taking donations for the ref payoff fund! :beer:


----------



## malspeck

woodpecker said:


> Sept. 24th in NE.
> I'm a little worried because of the way NE paid off the refs last year but somehow we over came that and I believe we can do it again this year! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Good Luck Bore! :beer:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: - Go Broncos! :beer:


----------



## Bore.224

TIC, TIC, TIC 4 days to the Bronco Game  I just can't get this smirk off my face!!! HE HE


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bore.224

1-4 Wow!!!! Guess he is due for a win!!! I even feel better now. But you know what really puts the smirk on my face its Monday morning  You know what I mean HE HE!!!!

3 Days to go TIC, TIC, TIC.


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## north14

I said it before and I'll say it again, NE can't compete against the Bronco's talent. Five out of the last six games says it all. Tom Brady should try playing football instead of whining to the Referees the whole game. What an a$$ kickin it was!!!! :beer: I'm spilling coffee all over my desk from the smirk on my face also!!


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## djleye

I was waiting te seeyour reply WP!!!! :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Who cares about the Patriots, Brocos and Vikes :eyeroll:

The Pack is Back with a resounding victory over the mighty ( uke: ) Lions!!


----------



## Bore.224

woodpecker said:


> Hey Malspeck or N14!
> I am having trouble drinking my coffee due to this big smirk on my face.
> 
> :beer: Bore :beer:


Yeah about halftime that smirk jumped right off my face and I know whare it whent, Yours. Our offence has allot of work to do, we need to get our wide recevers to get separation from the defenders down field and that did not happen on Sunday. When we had to make plays we just could not it was so unpatriotic. Well anyway I did my job as the 12th player, did I not add an extra element of excitment to the game? You win this round Woodpecker and I guess I was shown up by djleye and N14 as well. Savor the win today WE WILL BE BACK the championship is not won in September, but congrats to you and the rest of the Broncos as well you deserve this win!!! :beer:


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## malspeck

You know Woodpecker it's an enjoyment to see Brady's whining like a small child when he plays the Broncos. :beer: to the Broncos and many more wins to come, but our next game is the Ravens  I hope Jake and Co. are ready. Funny stuff though, hey Bore!


----------



## Bore.224

Brady has not been himself on the field latley. We lost Deion Branch WR to seattle and this seems to be a huge blow to the offence. We "the Patriots" have two excellent Tight Ends, 3 excellent RB's, and an excellent Offense line. So its Bill Belichecks problem to find out what is wrong? Shanahan is an excellent coach for the Broncos, they always come ready to play and as of late more ready than the Patriots.

Well going Tiger hunting this weekend as we are taking on the Bengals lets see if we can get our MOJO back!!


----------



## malspeck

Now they're trying to come up with the excuse he had a 104 fever. Plan and simple the Pats chemistry is gone.


----------



## Bore.224

malspeck, Belicheck is a master chemist!!


----------



## malspeck

Bore.224 said:


> malspeck, Belicheck is a master chemist!!


He better come up with a magic potion to beat the Bengals.


----------



## malspeck

Well Bore, it looks like Belichick did his magic against an overrated, overhyped team, the Bengals. But good for you that your team won.


----------



## north14

Wow! New England looked like a whole different team against the Bengals. Don't count them out yet.


----------



## Bore.224

Thank You malspeck and N14. Don't be too nice to me however a couple more wins like that and I'll be back to my trash talking self. :lol:


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bore.224

Allright how do you guy's like your Dolphin!! I like mine well done!! might even have a few :beer: with it!!

BTW Denver fans its your turn to take out an unbeaten. Lets see if you can do it :sniper:


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bore.224

Be careful Woodpecker, a team without a win scares me more than an undefeated team. This can be what we call a TRAP GAME!!!

But The Broncos should win and the Pats are off this week so hey! GO BRONCOS!!!!


----------



## malspeck

woodpecker said:


> Hey Bore,
> How's it goin there future Bronco Fan?
> I predict a Raider bashing this week!!!


Yea! As long as it's not snowing and they leave the orange uni's far,far away. It should be one of those games where I don't have to sit on the edge of my seat.

Yea, Woodpecker! Bore's a wanna-be BRONCO!


----------



## Bore.224

Keep it up, but you should quit while you are ahead, You and Woodpecker got me once, but you may not be so happy come playoff time!! :wink:


----------



## malspeck

Bore.224 said:


> Keep it up, but you should quit while you are ahead, You and Woodpecker got me once, but you may not be so happy come playoff time!! :wink:


Oh, shucks, Bore. Just having a little fun!


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bore.224

Don't worry Woodpecker we will give the Colts a wake up call for you next sunday. Patriots will show you how to break in a COLT!!!

What happend to defence in that game against the Colt's, either the colts offence is better than I thought or Denvers defence is slipping??? Just a little Defence and you guys "BRONCOS" would have won that game. :-?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

What the heck happened to the Patsies? :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W

Back to back losses and the bragging stops doesn't it?


----------



## Bore.224

Don't get all excited the Packers are going to need strong smelling salts after this weekend!!


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DJRooster

Being a longtime NY Jets fan I would like to thank the Patriot's for letting us have Mangini and hope you are way to overconfident about the game on Sunday because we spanked you once and we would love to spank you again!


----------



## DJRooster

And humble pie it is! That spanking hurt my butt! Brady and the rest of the Patriots look like a pretty darn good team. Especially for about 22 seconds! Jets had a year to build on so we can look forward to next year and work towards a home playoff game!! Kudos to the Patriot's and now I am cheering for the AFC!!


----------



## Bore.224

Thanks Woodpecker!!! Sorry about the bad news that happened with the Bronco's. DJ yes the Jets definatly have a bright future, I am sure that is one of many playoff battles we will have :beer: . Well got some left coast lighting bolt heads to take care of good hunting!! 

I would like to start talking trash but it seems to be bad luck! The more I keep my mouth shut the better the pats do!!!


----------



## KEN W

Look for New England to shut down Tomlinson and make Rivers,with no playoff experience,beat them.

Patriots......27
Bolts.......17


----------



## 870 XPRS

It may not be possible to shut LT down,,,contain him yes. As it is though and the year he is having containing him is worth 80-90 yds and a score. I would call that a win for the Patriots.

I have to believe Tomlinson will get his, it'll be how Rivers handles the pressure and how the SD defense performs that will determine the outcome.

I got the bolts - 20 to 16


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Now we know how they won three Super Bowls! :eyeroll:

Too bad the Vikings don't know how to run a video camera! :lol:


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dosch




----------



## Bore.224

AAHHH a new season of but kicking for New England and of corse the *****ing and moaning from around the leage. Yes I will admit our image has been tarnished a bit, but the media made it out to be more than it really is. I think the game last night cleared things up a bit for the slow to cath on. We "The New England Patriots" are by far the best team in the world and we will continue to stomp ***, the only thing that will end this onslaught off imbarassment for the other teams is the superbowl. So if your a Packer fan or like purple or even take advantage of mile high air, just start watching Desprate housewifes because we all know how this season will end up. Or you can join me and Patriot nation on a weekly celebration to the superbowl I invite you to join us , but dont come back at playoff time and jump on the bandwagon this is a limited time offer.


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bore.224

:beer: Ready for another season Woodpecker!!


----------



## malspeck

Regardless of the cheating, the Pats would have beaten Jets anyway. Shame on the Pats! I mean the team looks like a well oiled machine and I think the Colts are even concerned, so why would they have to cheat. But good thing the Pats don't play the BRONCOS this year because we'd throw a wrench in your machine. They'd have to sneak multiple cameras on our sideline :lol: . Shanny owns Bellicheat!

How 'bout them BRONCOS, Woodpecker, two weeks in a row a WIN :beer: , mind you a little luck was involved  ! What a classic battle the Raiders game was!


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

